# Fibro and IBS



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi! this is my first time here, just got back from hospital with bad IBS flare up, just wanted to know if anyone else has both Fibromyalgia with secondary IBS? this is starting to totally turn my life upside down,my IBS has both components with the horrible gas that goes from my abdomen up to my throat, I just want to be pain free ! guess that is never going to happen


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Diamond Girl. I have CFS and IBS. The IBS started up as a secondary problem of CFS, about a year after I'd had it. Then, when I improved with the CFS, the IBS get worse. Now I'm back with CFS, the IBS is better. It doesn't seem to work in tandem but the two are related. Something to do with the autonomic nervous system aggravates the intestines as well as everything else. Take care, Susan


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

I find this particularly interesting as I too seem to have developed a pattern of alternating FMS and IBS but rarely do the overt symptoms of both appear at the same time. One seems to give way to the other.


----------

